# Can I use more than one fulfillment service or I have to stick with one?



## JelitzaDesigns (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi, I am new here and need some advice. I am trying to start selling my designs and was thinking about using a fulfillment service to see how people responde to my designs, can I use more than one or I have to pick one and stick with it? Thank you in advance for your help!!!


----------



## spoom (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey, I'm new here also.
I can't see why you cant use more than one fulfillment service if that's what you want, but I'd probably advise against it as it could be irritating for your customers.
It's easier to keep everything with the one service, however if you're planning on ordering your inventory first I guess it wouldn't make much of a difference.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, you can use as many as you like. 

I don't know of any fulfillment service that says you can only use your designs through their service exclusively.


----------

